# Flame inlay



## T. Ben (Jul 21, 2019)

Got a request for a flamed motorcycle pen. Got it done today. Im not sure if it’s from sanding it,or from the initial glue up but it appears that some of the black,or dirt got into the glue and dulled down the orange. Either way I still think it turned out nice.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR (Jul 21, 2019)

Looks good to me. I’ve had similar issue sanding walnut where the white (or light) sapwood gets contaminated from the darker heartwood in it. 
Curious how folks may approach this...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Jul 21, 2019)

TimR said:


> Looks good to me. I’ve had similar issue sanding walnut where the white (or light) sapwood gets contaminated from the darker heartwood in it.
> Curious how folks may approach this...


If I turn a resin/colored pencil blank - using a light coat of CA before sanding helps keep the colors from going everywhere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 21, 2019)

jasonb said:


> If I turn a resin/colored pencil blank - using a light coat of CA before sanding helps keep the colors from going everywhere.


After assembling it,you put rubber bands around it to keep it all in place,then glue it all together,then turn it down,two more coats of ca sanded in between to 12000 micro mesh,sanded once more then polished.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jul 21, 2019)

Looks great to me! I am getting ready to try one of the eagle inlay kits, hoping to do half as well!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 21, 2019)

Looks good. 

After the final rough turn to size, soak it in ca. Then turn to size. Soak it again in ca. Then sand it. I do that for all lighter colored wood. It also helps keep the metal dust from the bushings from contaminating the wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 22, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Looks great to me! I am getting ready to try one of the eagle inlay kits, hoping to do half as well!


I’m sure yours will turn out excellent,I’ll be looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 22, 2019)

A good blow with the compressor and then wipe the blank down with denatured alcohol. 

Very cool pen BTW

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 22, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> A good blow with the compressor and then wipe the blank down with denatured alcohol.
> 
> Very cool pen BTW


Thanks,I’ll try that next time.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 22, 2019)

Looks  great.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 22, 2019)

Bottom line, great final result. I never would have thought about cross contamination because it looks so natural. Are you contemplating making another?


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 22, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Bottom line, great final result. I never would have thought about cross contamination because it looks so natural. Are you contemplating making another?


Yes,now that I’ve done one,I’ll do it again. There are a few kits I’d like to make.


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 22, 2019)

Great deal. You are providing motivation for me to complete a couple of graduate pens. Can’t wait to see your next pen.


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 22, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Great deal. You are providing motivation for me to complete a couple of graduate pens. Can’t wait to see your next pen.


Don’t hold your breathe for another inlay,this one was a request,I do have two blanks glued up and ready.


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 22, 2019)

Sounds like a good plan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Acadian (Jul 27, 2019)

I love your pen. I've had the same results as you with cross contamination. The pen that I made was similar, but I wish that the blank would be made with a harder wood. I think that would solve some of the problems. In the meantime, thanks for the suggestions, I'll use them on my next pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

